# Australian Cuber Jerseys



## Dene (Aug 6, 2013)

To all Australian cubers,

I'm sure many of you are aware by now that "Team USA" jackets were arranged for participating American cubers at World Champs, and they were super awesome and made everyone that didn't have one jealous. In the past some auscubers have talked about having team shirts or something like that. So I figure now is a good time to do something about this to make it happen. Even though I'm not an Aussie I'm still pretty much an auscuber (at the very least, I am not a patriot to my country of birth). Therefore I don't see any reason why I shouldn't get involved in this  .

The purposes of this thread are twofold:
1) To get an idea of how many auscubers would be interested in purchasing a team jersey.
2) To come up with a design idea (if there is enough interest).

At this stage I would have no idea of price; hopefully I could get something done for less than $40 each, but I really have little idea at this stage. This weekend I am going to visit a place nearby my apartment and get a quote. Also, there might be some debate as to whether we should get either t-shirts, polo shirts, hoodies, jerseys, zip hoodies etc. etc. I can only imagine that getting different items would increase the overall cost, and therefore I will probably only look into getting one type of clothing, and I would suggest a zip hoodie, similar to what the Americans had. 

If you are an Australian cuber please respond to these two questions:
1) Are you interested in having an auscuber jersey? (and are prepared to pay for that jersey; it will not be free)
2) Do you have any design suggestions? This includes the type of clothing (especially if you disagree with a zip hoodie), the colour, a logo, and what would go on the front and back.

If you are not an Australian cuber please stay out of this thread; if you have something you would like to say or a suggestion to make, please send me a PM.

P.S. I am also open to the suggestion of doing "team oceania" jackets rather than auscubers, if enough NZers show interest and the aussies don't object >.<


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep the zip-hoodie sounds good, I'm in. (I'm sure plenty of others will be too)

As for the design, something reasonably plain (like the USA jackets) would be good. I wouldn't know the first thing about actually designing it though. 
Team Aus would be better than team Oceania though


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 6, 2013)

Hahaha this is a great idea. I am from Australia and I would be interested to buy this if enough people want too. Well for the type of clothing, I want a hoodie (but that's my opinion) and maybe a black hoodie with some sort of rubiks cube at the front and Team Australia at the back?? Maybe some more design can be added as the thread gets more active...  but yeah, that's an awesome idea!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 6, 2013)

1) I would be interested, but don't know if I'm prepared to pay for it.
2) More interested in t-shirts and zip hoodies. (I might edit this for colour, logo and what would go on the back and front.
I would like team oceania jackets more 

This sounds interesting..


----------



## JasonK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hoodie sounds great. I'm not gonna input on design stuff (trust me, it's better that I don't  ), but assuming it turns out well I'd pay for one :tu


----------



## ThatCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like a cool idea. A jacket or hoodie would be awesome.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 6, 2013)

haha you could always make it orange considering feliks wears it and it seems lucky...


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Team Oceania would be cool. The american ones did look awesome at worlds but there would never be enough NZers on thier own to make up the numbers for this so oceania sounds good (as i am definatley a patriot of NZ) 

Zip hoodie sounds good as well
For the design you could have a cube like the americans on the front but with the letters of oceania in each of the cubies (one space left) with the word team above it or something like a picture of aus and nz islands on it/flags 
and then obviously last names on back


----------



## YddEd (Aug 6, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Team Oceania would be cool. The american ones did look awesome at worlds but there would never be enough NZers on thier own to make up the numbers for this so oceania sounds good (as i am definatley a patriot of NZ)
> 
> Zip hoodie sounds good as well
> For the design you could have a cube like the americans on the front but with the letters of oceania in each of the cubies (one space left) with the word team above it or something like a *picture of aus and nz islands on it/flags *
> and then obviously last names on back


Maybe a southern cross?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Maybe a southern cross?



Didnt think of that but its a good idea(if other people want oceania ones)


----------



## TimMc (Aug 6, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> Didnt think of that but its a good idea(if other people want oceania ones)



Just put a sheep on the back and people will guess "NZ" or "Australia".

Tim.


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 6, 2013)

I am interested and will pay up if I can, and I like the idea of a simple and plain zip hoodie.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Aug 6, 2013)

1) Definitely interested in purchasing one
2) Either a t-shirt or zip hoodie would be good and don't have any design ideas but just keeping it simple would be good,


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 7, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Yep the zip-hoodie sounds good, I'm in. (I'm sure plenty of others will be too)
> 
> As for the design, something reasonably plain (like the USA jackets) would be good. I wouldn't know the first thing about actually designing it though.
> Team Aus would be better than team Oceania though



Feliks just wear your orange hoodie you wore in the 25.34 wr it's good luck


----------



## tx789 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd like a Team Oceania Cubing Jersey if it happens but would rather have my first name on the back(supposing names are on the back). I don't like my last name much is very common but the first name isn't.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm totally in for Australia/Oceana Jerseys and definitely happy to pay for one. As for design stuff, I'm probably next to useless in that area


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I would definitely buy one if this happened. Great idea!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooo, I would certainly get one if this went ahead. I'm all for the zip hoodie, however, I don't like the suggestion of "team oceania". 

I don't think I'll be able to help out with the design at this point.


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll just point out, we don't have to have anything that specifies a country on the jersey. We could have a more general logo or something. What matters is that we are distinguished from the rest of the world, whether that is solely as Australian cubers, or as Oceania.


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2013)

UPDATE:

Thanks to input largely from Zane and Josh, I have come up with very rough and very poorly done sketches of a design we're heading towards. The overall idea is very similar to the Team USA jerseys, and I have no problem with admitting I have pretty much copied theirs for a large part. After all, why fix what isn't broken?

The general idea is this: Navy blue hoodie, with gold zip and gold writing. Logo on front with a cube and "AusCubers" underneath. Australian flag on upper back, and name of choice below that in gold writing. 

I am very interested in feedback, and every idea will be taken into account! Also if someone is particularly proficient with a design program and could do up a much nicer set of images that would be of great help.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2013)

Dene said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Thanks to input largely from Zane and Josh, I have come up with very rough and very poorly done sketches of a design we're heading towards. The overall idea is very similar to the Team USA jerseys, and I have no problem with admitting I have pretty much copied theirs for a large part. After all, why fix what isn't broken?
> 
> ...


I honestly don't like the blue that much. How about a darker blue?


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 12, 2013)

Why not put something on the back to fill up the empty blue space?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks good to me. Any idea on what the font will be for all the writing? Also, is it only gonna be AusCubers or is there gonna be an option for Oceania? (Even though that has a horrible ring to it and only like 5 NZ cubers would probably get them anyway).


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I honestly don't like the blue that much. How about a darker blue?



Yea it would definitely be a darker blue, I just started with that colour and didn't feel like changing it >.<



KarlCubing said:


> Why not put something on the back to fill up the empty blue space?



Do you have a suggestion? I think you'd find that in general jerseys don't have too much going on on the back. Do you not like the general look of this?



ottozing said:


> Looks good to me. Any idea on what the font will be for all the writing? Also, is it only gonna be AusCubers or is there gonna be an option for Oceania? (Even though that has a horrible ring to it and only like 5 NZ cubers would probably get them anyway).



I'm still open to other suggestions, although I don't think Oceania is going to happen due to almost no interest from New Zealanders (I didn't really expect there to be, and to be honest there hasn't been much history between NZers and aussies other than myself, so a "team oceania" doesn't really make much sense).


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you have a suggestion? I think you'd find that in general jerseys don't have too much going on on the back. Do you not like the general look of this?

*Maybe another cube or making the name larger (kinda like the USA one)*


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2013)

That's a good idea with the name size, the only thing is we have to be careful, because if someone puts a long name on there they'd have to have a smaller height than everyone else, which would be awkward... I'd probably prefer to have the flag and name a bit lower down though, as the hood would cover them the way I've drawn it up.


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anybody else have anything to say? I know I'm being a bit pushy, but if there is going to be any chance of having this arranged before Ausnats, I need to move forward asap.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 14, 2013)

The only other idea I have is to have the option to have or not have a hood on the jacket. Not sure if anyone else would really care too much about that though. Other than that, the design is fine with me


----------



## hatep (Aug 14, 2013)

I would gladly buy one no matter what it looked like (within reason).


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Give me 1 day and I could do a professional design for you guys.....? 

Up2you.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Ideas! Gimmi ideas! 

Or if its total bull tell me and I'll stop.

http://www.wolfsword.co.uk/ukca/ausfront1.jpg

http://www.wolfsword.co.uk/ukca/ausfront2.jpg

http://www.wolfsword.co.uk/ukca/ausback1.jpg


----------



## Stefan (Aug 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> http://www.wolfsword.co.uk/ukca/ausfront1.jpg



I know I'm not allowed here, but I can't not point out that that's an invalid cube


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I know I'm not allowed here, but I can't not point out that that's an invalid cube



LOL well spotted.. Can't believe I didn't. No wonder it was on a free vector site!

I shall fix later.


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah that's great Billy, thanks for your input! 

We specifically wanted a solved cube, with yellow/blue/red (as per the pic I stole)... now that I think about it, yellow/red/green makes much more sense though.

Also, a darker blue for the jersey and a more golden colour rather than yellow in all cases (except the cube itself, of course). 

Could you do that for me by any chance?



ottozing said:


> The only other idea I have is to have the option to have or not have a hood on the jacket. Not sure if anyone else would really care too much about that though. Other than that, the design is fine with me



I don't think there will be room to change the "default" design (i.e. everything but the name on the back) once it has been decided upon, and I think a hood is most likely sorry. It will still depend on what the company I go with can offer. I'm going to start making some calls to places this asap.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Ideas! Gimmi ideas!
> 
> Or if its total bull tell me and I'll stop.
> 
> ...



I like ausfront1, and the back would look better with the same colour scheme for text.



Dene said:


> We specifically wanted a solved cube, with yellow/blue/red (as per the pic I stole)... now that I think about it, yellow/red/green makes much more sense though.


 Personally, I like the half turned+scrambled cube more than the solved one (the solved one looks generic to me)

I vote for a slightly modified version of Billy's first attempt.

A problem with names, I'd like Tim but then that's the same as TimMc's, and I'd feel weird having "Major" on the back.


*Rather than AusCubers or OceCubers, why not just "Oceania" or "Australia"?*


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow I love auscuber 2


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

Dene

The color of the hoodie will be decided upon by you when placing the order with the printers. 

I'll change it in the draft anyway just to give you an idea. 

I'll do a few more versions this afternoon. 

More suggestions in the meantime would be helpful


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 15, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Dene
> 
> The color of the hoodie will be decided upon by you when placing the order with the printers.
> 
> ...




Well to me, its looks really good and there is nothing else I would add...


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Personally, I like the half turned+scrambled cube more than the solved one (the solved one looks generic to me)



I also like the look of the scrambled one; these are the sorts of things I need more input on. I really only had the opinion of two other people to go on for my earlier design. 

What do other people think? This thread is my only source of information, so if you have something to say, say it! Otherwise it will essentially go to a vote, and thus far we have 2 that preferred solved, and 2 that prefer scrambled. (BTW I'm not saying I'm just going to leave it to a popularity contest, but how am I supposed to know what people want if no one says anything at all?)



Tim Major said:


> A problem with names, I'd like Tim but then that's the same as TimMc's, and I'd feel weird having "Major" on the back.



ZB_FTW  . I don't see it as a big deal, it depends what TimMc wants (and if he even wants one (he has no choice )).



Tim Major said:


> Rather than AusCubers or OceCubers, why not just "Oceania" or "Australia"?



This is another factor I need input on. I hereby put this to a vote. The options are thus:
1. AusCubers
2. Australia
3. Oceania

If there is no general consensus I'll decide.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 15, 2013)

I personally like AusCubers the best (Screw Oceania XD)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I like AusCubers too


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 15, 2013)

I also like AusCubers. I want a scrambled cube


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2013)

I vote 2, "Australia". We can do a google survey if someone sets it up.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I vote 2, "Australia". We can do a google survey if someone sets it up.



Or just a poll?


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Firstly I suggest we have a solved cube with the Aussie flag on the blue, I vote for "Australia" 
I would totally be up for this, also it would be nice if we also had a jersey, and to fill up the space on the back, we could have all the Aussie cubes full names on it with a cool design, I would upload a pic of you school shirt witch has that on the back but I'm on a mobile device.
Also we could have green/gold stripes on it to make it a bit more details, they could be on the shoulders, or from under the arm to the bottom of the shirt in the place your arms would be placed if we put them on sides! What do you think?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 15, 2013)

Oceania.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> Also we could have green/gold stripes on it to make it a bit more details, they could be on the shoulders, or from under the arm to the bottom of the shirt in the place your arms would be placed if we put them on sides! What do you think?



Bear in mind that that sort of thing will increase the cost dramatically.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Aug 15, 2013)

I vote for AusCubers with a scrambled cube.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 15, 2013)

I guess I'm already outnumbered. Are people from New Zealand allowed to vote?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I guess I'm already outnumbered. Are people from New Zealand allowed to vote?



Im pretty sure even if we did (i would vote for oceania) it would just be drowned out by most of the other australians + dene

but then again i can hope for a miracle


----------



## ottozing (Aug 15, 2013)

I have absolutely no problem with NZ. I just think that AusCubers has a better ring to it than Oceania blahblahblah and that 99% of the people getting there Jerseys will be Australian anyway


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 15, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> My school got very custom jackets, with stripes like those on a baldish jacket, for $20 and jerseys cost 30$ so not realy



Great! If you can get them for that price then sweet. Just from past experience, printing plus extras gets a bit pricey. 

Also schools generally get huge discounts due to various reasons. Mostly because of the amount that they order at a time.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2013)

New Zealanders can vote if they are serious about paying for a jersey (and probably a bit extra for shipping; I haven't thought that aspect through yet). But personally I just don't think there will be enough interest to make it worth considering New Zealanders.

And don't forget, I am a New Zealander myself.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

Dene said:


> New Zealanders can vote if they are serious about paying for a jersey (and probably a bit extra for shipping; I haven't thought that aspect through yet). But personally I just don't think there will be enough interest to make it worth considering New Zealanders.
> 
> And don't forget, I am a New Zealander myself.



I'm serious about paying for one if it goes ahead, and i dont mind paying for the extra shipping


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2013)

KiwiCuber said:


> I'm serious about paying for one if it goes ahead, and i dont mind paying for the extra shipping



Even if it said "AusCubers"?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

Dene said:


> Even if it said "AusCubers"?



errrr ..... maybe/ maybe not


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Can we get these made in time for the ausie nationals ?

The cubes blue should look like this:
http://www.clipartof.com/portfolio/...lian-flag-cube-with-a-reflection-1116111.html


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2013)

It is my goal to get these prepared before ausnats. I'm not going to guarantee anything.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 18, 2013)

Dene said:


> It is my goal to get these prepared before ausnats. I'm not going to guarantee anything.



Sorry Dene, lost track of things here. 

Is there anything you need from me inparticular right now?

Want to help you get these done in time for nationals.


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, Billy. Unfortunately I've had delays in trying to get in to this place to talk things over... I work all day and they don't open weekends except for appointment. I'm trying to get off work early one day this week to see them about it. As soon as I do I'll let you know if I need any more help. I'm just worried this is taking way too long to get it done in time...


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 19, 2013)

If you do get this done you could hand them out at nationals, so people would get them in time


----------



## YddEd (Aug 19, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> If you do get this done you could hand them out at nationals, so people would get them in time


What do you mean by 'get them in time'?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 19, 2013)

omg how did I not see this yet? I love the idea of an Australian/Oceanian jersey for cubers!!!
Wouldn't mind paying


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd personally prefer "Australia" (or "Australian Cubers", but that's probably too long.)

I like the design, I'm more of a black hoodie guy but dark blue would be fine.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 19, 2013)

Dene said:


> Thanks, Billy. Unfortunately I've had delays in trying to get in to this place to talk things over... I work all day and they don't open weekends except for appointment. I'm trying to get off work early one day this week to see them about it. As soon as I do I'll let you know if I need any more help. I'm just worried this is taking way too long to get it done in time...



No worries mate.

Standing by.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> Standing by.



I tried to send you a PM, but your inbox is full. I sent it to you via e-mail instead (apparently there is an option to do that in your profile). Please check it 

To everyone else: I'm very close to having something ready to order. A lot of it depends on how long the company take to get back to me. Unfortunately I suspect it's unlikely these will be ready for AusNats


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Just heard of this now.

I would definitely get one.

Or even more than one.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 21, 2013)

Can I still order one even if im not going to ausnats?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> What do you mean by 'get them in time'?



You're being pretty rude all over the forums. I don't think any of your posts involve something constructive; just pointing out things that others are saying that you think is wrong. Nobody's perfect and I would kindly like you to stop picking on people!

By "get them in time" he means in time before nationals, it's pretty clear that, that is what he meant.


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Can I still order one even if im not going to ausnats?



Of course. These are not "ausnats" jerseys, just general jerseys for Australian cubers. Once I have a price to quote everyone, I will look into how I will distribute them for people I cannot get directly to.


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 21, 2013)

Dene said:


> Of course. These are not "ausnats" jerseys, just general jerseys for Australian cubers. Once I have a price to quote everyone, I will look into how I will distribute them for people I cannot get directly to.



YAY!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 21, 2013)

Dene, 

Please try to send again to my inbox. I have freed up some space. I didn't receive any email 

Billy


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 21, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> You're being pretty rude all over the forums. I don't think any of your posts involve something constructive; just pointing out things that others are saying that you think is wrong. Nobody's perfect and I would kindly like you to stop picking on people!By "get them in time" he means in time before nationals, it's pretty clear that, that is what he meant.


He didn't come off as rude, just a little clueless to me so just calm down and reread his post, there was no malice.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 21, 2013)

Team Australia.

AusCubers would be OzCubers which is the Wizard of Oz?

Oceania is just =.=

Tim.


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 22, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> He didn't come off as rude, just a little clueless to me so just calm down and reread his post, there was no malice.



What I meant was that aus post takes for ever, so just in case of them not arriving they could be handed out at nats


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 22, 2013)

I was suppose to look at this thread when Richie told me about this but I forgot, I would so buy one no matter what the name, the price and the design is im down for anything! but I would want either AusCubers or Australia as the name not Oceania and I would so go for a dark blue and also I think a scrambled cube because well team USA already has a solved one on their and we don't want to be copying everything now do we? well that's my input I guess


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 24, 2013)

reviving the thread
So far have we got a design that we are happy with?


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2013)

Billy is going to finalise the design when he has some time. I'll post the final design and price as soon as I can, just hold tight please ^_^


----------



## Logical101 (Aug 25, 2013)

So It's decided on the hoodie?


----------



## Dene (Aug 25, 2013)

Everything has been decided, tentatively. It is going to be a hoodie, if that's what you want to know.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 25, 2013)

*Zip* hoodie or just a hoodie?

edit: 1000th post


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 2, 2013)

im gathering they won't be ready by nats?


----------



## ShadowCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd be interested in one though I'm not the best


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> im gathering they won't be ready by nats?



Yea sorry they won't be ready; there was never really much chance of that but I did at least have hope. 

This way is better anyway as I would have been rushing to compile orders to get them ready in time. Once I have a price sorted I will give everyone about a month to get themselves sorted, and they will definitely be ready for the next competition. For people that won't be making it I'll work something out on an individual basis (I'm hoping that won't apply to too many people  ).


To everyone interested:
I'm trying to avoid spamming the front page with this thread, so I'm laying low until I have more real information. Within the next week or two I will hopefully be able to give a price and start taking orders.


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 10, 2013)

So is the hoodie still in creation or did the idea fail?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> So is the hoodie still in creation or did the idea fail?





Dene 1 week ago said:


> To everyone interested:
> I'm trying to avoid spamming the front page with this thread, so I'm laying low until I have more real information. Within the next week or two I will hopefully be able to give a price and start taking orders.




Answered?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 13, 2013)

im very interested,and for long time i was wondering if there is an australian cubing team.Also do we have a logo yet .


----------



## Logical101 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm thinking no and no


----------



## ottozing (Sep 15, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> I'm thinking no and no



Can we just let Dene answer these sorts of questions seeing as he actually knows? >__>


----------



## Dene (Sep 26, 2013)

*Major Update!*

Hello everyone, 

Finally I have everything together and I can present you with the offer. Sorry about the delays in getting this ready; it was a combination of a number of factors, but it is unimportant as there is still plenty of time. The final date for placing an order is Wednesday 23 October. This gives everyone four weeks to get things sorted, so no excuses if you miss out. I need to place the order at this time to give the best chance for getting the jerseys ready by Melbourne Cube Day on the 16th of November. All of this information is final, so don't request any changes.

*Jersey*
I don't have an example of the final product to show everyone (as nothing has been made yet), but I'll let you all put it together for yourself. For anyone that is interested, the jersey is made of 100% polyester fleece.
NOTE: the front logo will be fully embroidered onto the jersey; the rear flag & name will be printed on.

Jersey.
Front logo
Back logo

*Prices*
The name on the back is optional, and will cost a bit more.
Jersey without a personalised name: $55
Jersey with a personalised name of choice: $65

*Sizes*
For sizes it's a bit awkward because they're different everywhere. If it helps anyone, I will be getting a small one. The directions given for this specific jersey are:
Measurement (cm): Half chest (i.e. lay the jersey down flat and measure from armpit to armpit)
S: 57
M: 60
L: 63
XL: 66
2XL: 70
3XL: 74
5XL: 82

*Payment and Details*
Please do not post what you want in this thread! Read on for details on how to convey the information to me appropriately.

I would much prefer people to pay through paypal. To do this go to the "send money" section. Input my e-mail address as dene.beardsley (at) gmail.com (obviously remove the spaces and "(at)" and replace it with the @ symbol). Please select "family or friends", otherwise I incur an additional fee. After continuing there will be a section at the bottom for a default e-mail. Here please provide your name, size, and your chosen name for the back if you want one. Also please state whether you wish to correspond with me via e-mail (specify an e-mail address) or PM on speedsolving.com (specify your account name). I would prefer e-mail, as I only have so much PM space. An example of how this might look:

Name: Dene Beardsley
Size: S
Name for back: DENE
Contact: e-mail dene.beardsley......

With this information I will respond to you that I have received the payment. I will be giving the jerseys out at Melbourne Cube Day (assuming everything goes to plan). However if you are not going we will make separate arrangements to get the jersey to you. If I have to post the jersey out I will cover the cost, so don't worry about that.

If you are genuinely not able to pay through paypal but you want a jersey, please send me a PM or an e-mail, and we will try and work something out. Obviously if you are out of Melbourne this might be impossible to organise. I would rather avoid this, so please find a way to pay through paypal if possible.


One final thing: I will be purchasing some extra jerseys with no name on the back in a range of sizes to sell to anyone who decides they want one later on. However I will have a limited amount of extras, and if you miss out it is not my responsibility. So again, please order now if you want one. I believe the jerseys will be totally awesome, and the prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Logical101 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm getting one!
Is there any size that is smaller than s?


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> I'm getting one!
> Is there any size that is smaller than s?



Sorry, that is the full range of sizes on offer. You'll grow into it eventually


----------



## Logical101 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmm 
I'm still geting one then


----------



## Nader Cube (Oct 9, 2013)

Im not attending the Melbourne Cube Competition but i may be ordering one.Is there any chance of you posting it by mail.

I will pay through paypal.


----------



## Dene (Oct 10, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Im not attending the Melbourne Cube Competition but i may be ordering one.Is there any chance of you posting it by mail.
> 
> I will pay through paypal.



Please read thoroughly:



Dene said:


> Payment and Details
> Please do not post what you want in this thread! Read on for details on how to convey the information to me appropriately.
> 
> I would much prefer people to pay through paypal. To do this go to the "send money" section. Input my e-mail address as dene.beardsley (at) gmail.com (obviously remove the spaces and "(at)" and replace it with the @ symbol). Please select "family or friends", otherwise I incur an additional fee. After continuing there will be a section at the bottom for a default e-mail. Here please provide your name, size, and your chosen name for the back if you want one. Also please state whether you wish to correspond with me via e-mail (specify an e-mail address) or PM on speedsolving.com (specify your account name). I would prefer e-mail, as I only have so much PM space. An example of how this might look:
> ...


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 11, 2013)

In hindsight, I want to be honest...

I think this design would look better without the green outline around everything. I just don't think it sits right on a black Jersey and also clashes with the orange parts of the Jersey.

Does anyone else agree? It could be another color or just not there at all?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 11, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> In hindsight, I want to be honest...
> 
> I think this design would look better without the green outline around everything. I just don't think it sits right on a black Jersey and also clashes with the orange parts of the Jersey.
> 
> Does anyone else agree? It could be another color or just not there at all?


i agree


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree too. I think having no colour outline would look the best.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree, even though yellow green are the Aussie colours, it wouldn't look right on the black and orange jersey.


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2013)

First of all: thanks for the late input guys >_> (this is not directed at Billy who has done nothing but help me; but to everyone else I have given a ton of time so I should have received feedback earlier). 

Black and orange? Where are these colours coming from? The hoodie will be navy blue and gold (as per the image I posted, although in hindsight that isn't so clear from that picture so I should have explicitly stated that).

Bear in mind, the two logos will be very small, so the outline will be barely noticeable. Only the name will be big. Secondly, the Australian flag will disappear into the navy blue jersey without an outline. 

I don't think it's too late to change the design. However I believe an outline, at least for the Australian flag, is absolutely necessary. Obviously I chose green to go with the yellow, because those are the Australian colours. If someone has another idea please respond asap so I can see if it isn't too late to modify the design.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't sure if it was too late to input anything or not so I wasn't sure if I should have posted at the time or not (Even though Billy asked if anyone else agreed, and I did infact agree). Still, if the final design has a green outline, it won't be a deal breaker at all for me.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry Dene, I would obviously pay for either design. I didn't have a big problem with your design so I didn't say anything. I was just agreeing as I didn't think it was still up for discussion and I personally DID agree.


----------



## Nader Cube (Oct 12, 2013)

if I buy one would Thursday or Friday next week sound good.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry guys  Didn't mean to throw a spanner in the works :/


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> if I buy one would Thursday or Friday next week sound good.



The final date for posting an order is Wednesday 23 October, and this has already been clearly stated. Please don't ask unnecessary questions. This is yet another reason there is no chance of you being considered for the position of WCA delegate.



BillyRain said:


> Sorry guys  Didn't mean to throw a spanner in the works :/



It's fine, the question is, do we do anything about it? I'm happy to ask the printing company as I am fairly sure changing the design would still be fine at this stage. I just need to take any action before the 23rd.


----------



## Dene (Oct 15, 2013)

I ask again: has anyone got a specific suggestion to implement? And would Billy have the time to fix it up in the next week?

It's all up to you guys, but if you don't say anything I don't know what I can do >.<


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 15, 2013)

Dene said:


> I ask again: has anyone got a specific suggestion to implement? And would Billy have the time to fix it up in the next week?
> 
> It's all up to you guys, but if you don't say anything I don't know what I can do >.<



I agree, You guys should speak up now otherwise you will get what your given 

Dene, I will be able to alter the design at any time. Don't worry about that factor.


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2013)

Nevermind about the changes then...

I want to remind everyone that this is the last few days to get in your order! Contact me by Wednesday, or possibly miss out.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2013)

I was fine with both designs, I didn't dislike your version, so I didn't speak up. That's all. No changes need to be made.


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyway, I'm confident it's going to look good. I wouldn't have gone with it if I didn't think it would work well.



Nader Cube said:


> Im not attending the Melbourne Cube Competition but i may be ordering one.Is there any chance of you posting it by mail.
> 
> I will pay through paypal.



Nader, if you want to place an order time is running short. Please if you want to order at least contact me via PM or e-mail, even if you can't pay immediately. We can sort out the other details later, I just need to know what you want by Wednesday. Just bear in mind if you do order you will have to pay eventually.


----------



## Dene (Oct 22, 2013)

Last reminder to everyone: Orders in by the end of tomorrow or you might miss out. Just so you all know, I will be e-mailing the company first thing Thursday morning (about 5am) with the order, so if you contact me after that you will possibly be too late. (I don't know how long I will have to make minor changes to the order I make, but I can't imagine it will be very long, if at all).


----------



## Dene (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh and one other thing occurred to me just now; if you never received specific confirmation from me that I received your order, either via e-mail or PM, it means I never received your order. So please contact me immediately if you've tried to place an order and I haven't gotten back to you.

Last chance to order tonight!

Thanks everyone for contributing.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 23, 2013)

Are these going to be ready by Melbourne Spring? Because I cannot attend cube day anymore.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 23, 2013)

yay I can order


----------



## Dene (Oct 23, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Are these going to be ready by Melbourne Spring? Because I cannot attend cube day anymore.



I don't think so. If the situation changes of course I will bring the jerseys to Spring. Otherwise I'll get that jersey to you one way or another


----------



## skips27913 (Oct 26, 2013)

yeah team nz or oceania jackets would be cool


----------



## YddEd (Oct 26, 2013)

skips27913 said:


> yeah team nz or oceania jackets would be cool


Yeah last day to order was 23rd of October.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2013)

skips27913 said:


> yeah team nz or oceania jackets would be cool



So organise them yourself. I don't even live in New Zealand anymore, so I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2013)

UPDATE:

I picked up the jerseys today. In my opinion, they have come out freaking awesome 

I haven't gone through and checked that everything is ok yet... I will do so tomorrow, and if I notice any problems I'll alert any affected people (but I don't think there is much chance of anything being incorrect).

Looking forward to giving them out to people in a couple of days


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ohh yesss i am so happy
can you give us a sneak peak?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

So hyped


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 14, 2013)

Picture please  so happy they came out ok!


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 15, 2013)

argh im so pissed i cant go to cube day
i wanted my hoodie
dene can we have an estimate on how long it will take to arive in canberra?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd like to say thanks to Dene for organising the amazing team jerseys. They are brilliant.


----------



## Dene (Nov 16, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Picture please  so happy they came out ok!



Check out the videos from Melbourne Cube Day that will come out over the next few days; I'm sure there will be plentiful opportunity to check them out. And once again, thank you so much for all your help throughout the process. Especially the logo on the front, it looks so badass; I'm so ecstatic with how they came out 



Logical101 said:


> argh im so pissed i cant go to cube day
> i wanted my hoodie
> dene can we have an estimate on how long it will take to arive in canberra?



At this exact moment in time I have no idea. I have every intention of sending these things out asap, as they're taking up space in my not-so-large apartment. I will contact everyone that I am sending them out to once they are sent, and hopefully by that stage I will have an idea of how long it will take. I see no reason why you wouldn't have them within the next week or so, assuming I don't run into any issues. Please be patient, I'm sure everyone can live another week or two without them 



god of rubic 2 said:


> I'd like to say thanks to Dene for organising the amazing team jerseys. They are brilliant.



np homie, but where's my 20c huh??


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2013)

@Billy: plenty of photos to check the jerseys out here


(Thanks again for all your help!!!)


----------



## kosyer (Nov 18, 2013)

Dene, thank you so much for the jerseys and thank you for organising them. They are awesome.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dene said:


> Check out the videos from Melbourne Cube Day that will come out over the next few days; I'm sure there will be plentiful opportunity to check them out. And once again, thank you so much for all your help throughout the process. Especially the logo on the front, it looks so badass; I'm so ecstatic with how they came out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dang.. completely forgot. Remind me at the meetup. I'll buy you 1/20th of a McFlurry


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2013)

I have an update for everyone:

Because a few people asked me, I inquired as to the possibility of having names added to the blank jerseys retrospectively, and I have been told that this is possible, and I can offer this for the same price that I did the original jerseys, of $65 (or an additional $10 for those who already purchased a blank jersey).

I have 15 jerseys available in a range of sizes (although one of them is already promised to Hansen if he still wishes to buy it). At this stage in time I have no plans for payments, nor any time line for when these changes will get done and the jerseys ready to go (although I would prefer action is taken before the Christmas period). A lot of what happens will depend on the feedback I get. However I don't plan on offering a free delivery service again. I would much prefer to give the jerseys to people in person at one of the upcoming competitions.

If you are interested please contact me via e-mail or PM. I will be operating on a first-in-first-served basis, so if I run out of a particular size (and I only have a few small's left) that's just tough luck.

In the future, if I sell out completely I will look into making another order, although I would need at least 20 people showing an interest to go ahead with that again, and it probably won't be any time in the near future. As such, if you are thinking about getting one of the jerseys, I suggest you make up your mind now, as this is the best opportunity you will get.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 20, 2013)

have you mailled the ones that you were going to mail?
thanks


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2013)

Logical101 said:


> have you mailled the ones that you were going to mail?
> thanks



I have contacted all the people for whom I have sent their jerseys. I have already heard back that someone has already received theirs, so everyone else should be getting theirs soon too.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 21, 2013)

i recived mine today yay
It is verry good and it keeps you verry warm, at i love it


----------



## Dene (Nov 21, 2013)

Well that's great to hear 

They certainly do serve as good windbreakers; they aren't very breathable XD


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 21, 2013)

They are awesome. That is all I need to say.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 21, 2013)

So I'm assuming mine wasn't sent?


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> So I'm assuming mine wasn't sent?



I sent you an e-mail; it's hard to send it to you without an address to send it to


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oops, because of a recent change of computers, my e-mail that I used to use is out of date. I'll check that e-mail tomorrow and send you my address.


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2013)

An update on getting names added:

I can take orders for getting names added to jerseys until Sunday the 5th of January, or until I run out. The jerseys will be ready for Lifestyle Seasons on the 11th. If you order and you're not attending we can work something else out, but the shipping will no longer be a free option. Payment remains the same as last time.

Thanks everyone,

Dene


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2014)

Quick reminder:

If you're interested, get in contact with me by Sunday.

Thanks to those that have already ordered.

Cheers,

Dene


----------



## thatkid (Jan 29, 2014)

hi dene

do you still have any blank jerseys left? Seems unlikely that another order will be made soon so I guess I can't get a named one


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2014)

thatkid said:


> hi dene
> 
> do you still have any blank jerseys left? Seems unlikely that another order will be made soon so I guess I can't get a named one



Heya Nathan, I do have some left, and I think I have at least one in each size still (I can't confirm that right now). I'd be happy to get one named for you, but I need at least a few more people to make orders before I can do that (there is a minimum order limit at the shop). If a few others ask, then we can make it happen.

Thanks


----------



## Angus Hannelly (Jan 31, 2014)

hey dene will you be making another order? and will they have names on the back? and if so how much will they be?
thanks, 
Angus Hannelly


----------



## Dene (Jan 31, 2014)

Angus Hannelly said:


> hey dene will you be making another order? and will they have names on the back? and if so how much will they be?
> thanks,
> Angus Hannelly



Hi Angus, thanks for showing an interest. My answer to you is the same as my one just above - I have jerseys in a range of sizes, and I can get them with names, but I need a couple more people to ask before I can go ahead with that. The prices are as they originally were: $55 for no name, $65 with a name. If you want it posted, I will add that cost to it, which will vary depending on where it gets posted to.


----------



## Angus Hannelly (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you very much. count me in when you do make an order! here is my email: [email protected]
when I need to pay send me an email and details.
thanks


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2014)

I have just done an inventory of what I have left:

Small: 2
Medium: 3
Large: 3
XL: 1
2XL: 2

I will not consider doing another bulk order until most of these are sold. I can get names put on them on a first-in-first-served basis if I have an order of at least five jerseys. Thus far I have had three requests. If two more people ask in the next week I can get it sorted before Melbourne Summer.


----------



## Michael Giang (Feb 6, 2014)

heey dene.. im interested in buying one with a name, please send me a pm or email at [email protected]
Please send me the details  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have 5 people who have requested jerseys, which means I can now get these done. I will just give anyone else a couple of weeks to place an order, but I don't want to put it off any longer than that because most of the smaller jerseys are gone. I just want to make one thing clear: After this, the next order I make will be another bulk one, and I won't be doing that until I really have enough interest (at least 15 people, I would say). I don't even know if this will ever happen, so if you've been thinking about it but you're not sure, now is the time to make your move or you might never get one. 

The sizes I have available are:
Medium: 1
Large: 3
2XL: 2

First in first served. The prices are the same as before, and the contact method is the same as before. There will be a $10 delivery charge (which, fyi, doesn't cover the full cost of delivery). Basically, if you can put up with waiting until the next competition you attend, I'd rather you do that. If you really want the jersey in a rush I can do the delivery. NOTE: There will likely be another Tarneit competition mid-year, and Sydney or Canberra in August. I know that's a while away, but it's no issue for me to hold onto the jerseys until then if you're prepared to wait.

I will give until Monday the 10th of March for anyone else to make an order. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 23, 2014)

Shipping is probably $20+ and I doubt anyone has the desire to wear their jersey before a competition, so really, no one should request it posted. Assuming Dene goes to every Auscomp this year there will be no comp where someone who is getting a jersey won't be able to have it at a comp.


----------



## thatkid (Feb 23, 2014)

woo! syd comps!


----------



## MineTurtle (Jun 22, 2015)

*Auscuber Jumpers*

Hello,
Does anyone know if the Auscuber Jumpers are in stock (from this fourm https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43397-Australian-Cuber-Jerseys/page9) It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
(P.S If not, is there any other types of Australian jumpers?)


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2015)

MineTurtle said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if the Auscuber Jumpers are in stock (from this fourm https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43397-Australian-Cuber-Jerseys/page9) It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> (P.S If not, is there any other types of Australian jumpers?)



Hi,

I still have a few XL jerseys left, but otherwise there are still no immediate plans to get any more sorted. I do really want to make more, but I'll probably do Speedcubing Australia jerseys next time... but it's still something I need to think about later.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 23, 2015)

I should probably get one of these myself... Ping me when they're available again please <3


----------



## MikamiHero (Jul 7, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still have a few XL jerseys left, but otherwise there are still no immediate plans to get any more sorted. I do really want to make more, but I'll probably do Speedcubing Australia jerseys next time... but it's still something I need to think about later.



Dene -- do you still have any XL sizes left? If so, may I please purchase one? (It's Ray btw)


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2015)

MikamiHero said:


> Dene -- do you still have any XL sizes left? If so, may I please purchase one? (It's Ray btw)



It seems I have two large, and two 2XL. I'm sure we can figure out which is best for you and get that to you at some stage.


----------



## Ben Wak (Nov 13, 2015)

I want this done


----------



## Ben Wak (Nov 13, 2015)

Please msg me when you have one in stock


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 13, 2015)

Don't double post alliance cubing. I got a warning for it...

Anyway, that looks pretty nice. But I'm in perth so... no pick up places...It's kinda expensive too


----------



## KamoCubes (Jan 6, 2017)

I think these jumper's need to be a thing again Mabey a redesign? If so I was thinking NZ Cuber style https://imgur.com/a/Kws6z I could help with the redesign I just don't know where I can get them printed also I could get speedcube.com.au on board to sponsor the shirt e.g. name on arm or back something like that then mabey they could be sold through their store. Thoughts?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is any of this stuff still available for purchase? Anything that has to happen first?


----------

